# Flip Down Monitor.... Again!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I can get sound with DVD's and sound with the radio, but not with freeview. I have followed the instructions to set it up via the "entertainment system", (or radio to you and me!) and still nothing. O am trying to contact the auto electrician used by the dealers to set it up but I am having no joy. Before I make a git of myself and take it back and whinge does anyone know what else I can try.

It's a 2008 Cheyenne 660. The telly works Ok at the bedroom end with sound from "normal channels" but again no sound on freeview. I have also tried another box and that was the same.

Thank


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I have the same vehicle as you. Use the radio remote and select line-in and it should work.


Peter.


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi if u log on to the autotrail owners club site atoc.info and go to the news flash link it gives u all trhe instructions on how to set up the freeview 
regards BK


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks people. I'll give it a go!


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*sound with freeview*

I had an Auto-trail Miami and I am sure it is probably the same system used on your vehicle. You must select EXT IN on the radio to get sound from freeview. It explains it all in the Auto-trail handbook in the electrical section. Good luck,

Moch.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If its the same as out Apache 700, do you have the 3 way switch that you have to turn ??
If so be aware that there are both Video and Audio connections. So it is possible that there may be a problem with the audio connection from the freeview to the 3 way switch.. 
1. check scart is secure and pushed in to the rear of freeview box. Only need to be out slightly at one end and you could get the fault you state.
2. Check the opposite end of that lead where it goes into switch, should be a phono push in plug. Check that it's in and making connection.
There is even a chance of the phono audio plug not being put in the right socket..
Good luck..


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The man from Spinney sorted it in a minute! What he did I don't know, but it has worked perfect since then! It was obviously something very simple and no doubt something I should have done when I was setting it up but don't you just hate it when you take something back and the man fixes it straight away! At least they didn't use that patronising "Don't worry sir, we fixed it for you" voice that some people use.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Press SRC on the radio panel and select EXT IN if this button doesn't work as happened to me after some work was done at the dealers, you then have to go into menu I believe and change from DVd to EXT IN and hopefully it will work.


----------

